# 1mwf



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've just bought a Rodina; a watch I've been after for years, but I'm tight with money....

Anyway, can somebody please remind me when the 1WMF logo changed to the pentagon? '63?

Thanks in advance, pics when/if it arrives...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Chris,

The Pentagon was 1945/57

Before this there were 3 different versions of a 5 sided device between 1936/40

In 57/64 a 4 sided device

1964 onwards the flight device.

I hope this makes some sort of sense,









Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> The Pentagon was 1945/57
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ; makes a lot of sense! The buyer thought the Rodina was '60's, but it looks '50's to me, and has the pentagon logo, which would be right.

I'll have to wait and see what arrives.


----------

